# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Super Target on North Penn and Memorial

## okc_bel_air

Does anybody know what they are putting in front of Target?  They have started dirt work and looks like they have a area roped off for the slab.

----------


## redrunner

I saw that too, wasn't sure it was new construction or repairing something under the lot.  Definitely would have space for a restaurant I would say.

----------


## Dustin

It's a Chick-Fil-A

----------


## MikeOKC

> It's a Chick-Fil-A


Good news for those of you up north. They're building some of the nicest "fast food" restaurants around. The one on May between NWX and 63rd is always packed.

----------


## Soonerman

Chick-Fil-A huh? I wonder if they will close the one in the mall down and move over by Target.

----------


## Larry OKC

To be fair, am sure they are still getting the new store bump that most experience. That one opened not that long ago. Not sure about C-F-A's location strategy (having one inside the mall and very nearby) but it doesn't seem to bother McDonald's in the least. There are McDonald's located inside of Wal-Marts and then a regular one very nearby (Memorial/Penn, Bell Isle, I-40/MacArthur to name just a few). Seems like there is a McDonald's at nearly every exit along 1-40 within the Metro area. Sometimes more than one. If the sales are there to support both stores in close prox, I say go for it if they want.

----------


## stdennis

The Chick-Fil-A in Midwest City is always packed and its been open for quite a while now.

----------


## GoOKC1991

I never post here, always read, but thought I should comment on this, found out the other day about this while I was at the Chick-Fil-A at the mall. They will be closing that one down, and move all employees and managment to the stand alone.

----------


## Meaculpa

Hands down, the best looking women in OKC gather at the Target at Memorial and Penn!

----------


## Jettmiester

> Hands down, the best looking women in OKC gather at the Target at Memorial and Penn!


You might want to visit the one in Edmond then! I live closer to the one on Memorial, but the women who shop the one on on 2nd and Bryant... 8-P

----------


## bbhill

> I never post here, always read, but thought I should comment on this, found out the other day about this while I was at the Chick-Fil-A at the mall. They will be closing that one down, and move all employees and managment to the stand alone.


Sure seems like they'd be missing out on a lot of mall traffic if they close the food court location. . .

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Sure seems like they'd be missing out on a lot of mall traffic if they close the food court location. . .


exactly.  I dont know anyone who goes to the mall just for chick fila.  They go at 2 different markets almost. One being mall shoppers, the other being the general public.

----------


## Larry OKC

^^^
My mother used to do just that when they still had the location in Crossroads Mall (before they opened the new one on 1-240)

----------


## Snowman

> To be fair, am sure they are still getting the new store bump that most experience. That one opened not that long ago. Not sure about C-F-A's location strategy (having one inside the mall and very nearby) but it doesn't seem to bother McDonald's in the least. There are McDonald's located inside of Wal-Marts and then a regular one very nearby (Memorial/Penn, Bell Isle, I-40/MacArthur to name just a few). Seems like there is a McDonald's at nearly every exit along 1-40 within the Metro area. Sometimes more than one. If the sales are there to support both stores in close prox, I say go for it if they want.


While they have them in colleges and mall food courts, they practically always build in front of targets. I don't know if one owns a share in the other or if it is just riding  on targets market analysis. Given the number of traffic to both areas, it seems the more likely than most regions of the city to have two in such close proximity.

----------


## Larry OKC

Ok, how many of the CFA's in OKC are in front of a Target?

----------


## rcjunkie

SW 44th and Western--NO
Norman--NO
New Moore Store--NO
N. May--NO
NW Expressway--NO

----------


## bluedogok

They have moved to a format of locating in big box mall areas, some of them happen to have a Target nearby, many don't. One here in South Austin is near Southpark Meadows which happens to have both a Wal-Mart and Target in addition to many, many other stores. I think it has much more to do with traffic in the area rather than any kind of direct connection to Target.

----------


## Matt

> exactly.  I dont know anyone who goes to the mall just for chick fila.


When I'm in the area and jonesing for some CFA, I'll stop by Quail Springs.  Done it several times.  Won't have to do it anymore, though, which I'm really looking forward to.




> Ok, how many of the CFA's in OKC are in front of a Target?





> NW Expressway--NO


Not right in front, no, but there is a CFA just on the other side of Rockwell.

And the new CFA in Edmond is right in front of Super Target, too.  Same deal in Yukon, too, I do believe.

----------


## Larry OKC

Yukon has a Target? When did that happen (obviously I don't get out that way very often). Is it a Super Target?

----------


## metro

Its on Garth Brooks just south of I40. there is a huge development out there with JC Penneys, an Integris hospital, Lowes and a bunch of other stuff. Been there for some time.

----------


## Larry OKC

Wow, like I said, I don't get out that way much...think the last time I was there, the Wal-mart SuperCenter was still considered to be "new"

----------


## masonsmomma

> I never post here, always read, but thought I should comment on this, found out the other day about this while I was at the Chick-Fil-A at the mall. They will be closing that one down, and move all employees and managment to the stand alone.


I work at the mall and asked them if they were going to close down, they said no.

----------


## OKCNDN

> You should drive around the metro more. You'd be surprised at all the new development the last 5 years. That walmart is at least a decade old.


17 years old to be correct.  It opened in spring 2003.

And yes there is a Chick-Fil-A in front of the Super Target in Yukon.  There isn't a JCPenney on Garth Brooks.  I think maybe the poster was referring to Kohl's.  Last time I was in Kohl's (christmas time 2010) I was surprised at the quality of their merchandise.  Before it seemed as if they were just full of "el cheapo" stuff.  They have definitely upgraded their stock.

Now if there were a Barnes and Noble :Smiley199:  in the area.  And a Buffalo Wild Wings :Woowoo: .

----------


## Larry OKC

> I work at the mall and asked them if they were going to close down, they said no.


And that's what the employee's kept telling my mother when she asked about the Crossroads location (am sure that's what they were told too). So, take it for what it is worth.

----------


## Spartan

> SW 44th and Western--NO
> Norman--NO
> New Moore Store--NO
> N. May--NO
> NW Expressway--NO


Well, the south side Targets are all in proximity to Chick Fil-A's as well..like 44th/Western--CFA at Western/240, the new Moore one has a CFA on the other side of Starbucks on 19th.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Well, the south side Targets are all in proximity to Chick Fil-A's as well..like 44th/Western--CFA at Western/240, the new Moore one has a CFA on the other side of Starbucks on 19th.


True, but the question was "how many are in FRONT OF", not near.

----------


## Spartan

Right, of course, and I assume someone is trying to draw conclusions about intentional site selection choices being made by CFA..that they want to be near Targets specifically. I was just suggesting some cases where they did go very nearby, anyway, so they might not necessarily be inconsistencies that disqualify the theory...looking at it as science problem.

----------


## OKCNDN

> Better check your math, that'd be 8years if opened in 2003.


Ooopsss!!!  I meant it opened in spring 1993.

----------


## Larry OKC

> You should drive around the metro more. You'd be surprised at all the new development the last 5 years. That walmart is at least a decade old.


No dobt (probably even older than that). I still consider the Belle Isle Wal-Mart to be new but it has been there 10 years too (and gone through 2 remodels).

----------


## Larry OKC

> Well, the south side Targets are all in *proximity to Chick Fil-A's as well..like 44th/Western--CFA at Western/240*, the new Moore one has a CFA on the other side of Starbucks on 19th.


You are kidding right? 

Not in front of or close by (same street but 30 some blocks away)

----------


## slayerinokc

> And that's what the employee's kept telling my mother when she asked about the Crossroads location (am sure that's what they were told too). So, take it for what it is worth.


Yeah, I was at the Edmond location on 33rd last night. Asked the Manager and he seemed adamant that the Quail Springs location would not be closing. But I'm sure they'll wait and see if the numbers drop off once the new location is open.

----------


## bluedogok

It may depend on the lease, it may be cheaper to keep it open for awhile than to close it if there is much time left on the lease. Once the lease is up inside Quail they may close it, that happens quite often.

----------


## metro

I doubt it will close, unless it's the same franchise owner, which I don't think is the case. These are franchise owned and it'd make no sense to close if it is doing decent and didn't own the freestanding one. I've seen this setup around the country, it's two different targets really

----------


## phl1331

The one in the mall will not close...different franchisees, different traffic. 

Does CFA identify Targets to build in front of? Sure, as well as Wal-Mart, Lowes, Home Depot, etc.

----------


## Dustin

> Hands down, the best looking women in OKC gather at the Target at Memorial and Penn!


Agree 1000%!!

----------


## SoonerDave

Anyone who thinks the CFA @ I-240 and Western is "close" to the Target at SW 44th couldn't possibly drive between them very often. 

It made complete sense for the CFA @ Crossroads to close after the location at I-240 opened. In fact, the Crossroads location was open longer than I expected after I-240 opened. We all know Crossroads is dead as a doornail; but QSM is hardly in the same boat. Although we don't make the trip to QSM much anymore, the CFA in the foodcourt has been a staple for a pre-movie sandwich or lunch-time break during a shopping trip. Sure seems to me that location is going to continue to get sufficient traffic to stay open even with the pending external location..

----------


## mrktguy29

They were emptying a semi on Tuesday with seating and interior things. Seems like this is set to be wrapping up soon. Hope they give out free CFA for a year to the first 100 people, I will so be in line waiting!

----------


## phl1331

Will open May 26th...and First 100 will happen...details below

http://www.chick-fil-a.com/Locations/First-100

----------


## Bunty

> Hands down, the best looking women in OKC gather at the Target at Memorial and Penn!


As fattening as all that fried food is at Chick-fil-a, will they last?

----------


## okc_bel_air

Will they last???  After 65 years in business I doubt it.

----------


## Larry OKC

Think he was talking about how long 'the best looking women" will remain that way if they are eating the fried food??

----------


## Snowman

> 17 years old to be correct.  It opened in spring 2003.
> 
> And yes there is a Chick-Fil-A in front of the Super Target in Yukon.  There isn't a JCPenney on Garth Brooks.  I think maybe the poster was referring to Kohl's.  Last time I was in Kohl's (christmas time 2010) I was surprised at the quality of their merchandise.  Before it seemed as if they were just full of "el cheapo" stuff.  They have definitely upgraded their stock.
> 
> Now if there were a Barnes and Noble in the area.  And a Buffalo Wild Wings.


They were plans, an announcement and signs on the marquee for a JCPenney to go into the same shopping center as the Target in Yukon on Garth Brooks, but when the economy went south that store got canceled before it was built.

----------


## OKCNDN

A Barnes and Noble should go near the near mattress place.  I would go there a lot.  Hastings just doesn't have a big enough book section for me.

----------


## Dustin

Chic-Fil-A opens this Thursday!  Who's camping out?!?!

----------


## mrktguy29

There were tents filling the parking lot all day today. I also heard that they had the people lined up walking through the drive thru to be served.

----------


## Dustin

It was soo unbelievably crowded down there.... cars filled half of the target parking lol.. crazy!   All for just a CHANCE to get free Chikfila.  No guarantee.

----------


## ExtremistPullup

There is new construction in the empty lot next to target. Anyone know what's going up?

----------


## progressiveboy

> There is new construction in the empty lot next to target. Anyone know what's going up?


  Dick's Sporting Goods.

----------

